# How not to store your best wine



## jsiddall (Jan 9, 2014)

Snapped this at my local LCBO in the $100+ locked cabinet in Vintages. Note the temperature (in Celcius, equivalent to 78 F) in the top right corner. Strangely the temperature in the rest of the store was much cooler, and this is the middle of winter 

Jeff


----------



## Elmer (Jan 9, 2014)

I could better store that properly in my basement!


----------



## plowboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahhh the good old LCBO. They have quite the monopoly here. If only we could be more like Alberta but that's a pipe dream thanks to the liberals.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 9, 2014)

plowboy said:


> Ahhh the good old LCBO. They have quite the monopoly here. If only we could be more like Alberta but that's a pipe dream thanks to the liberals.



Or QC... lol strictly speaking of booze accessibility... I just found out sadly, that we obviously can't get everclear here nor any other type of pure alcohol... for making extracts or ports etc... but I did find the alcool 94 on the SAQ website so that looks up for me... I'll have to call ahead before I make a trip to get me some of that... sucks that we are such tight asses with alcohol or at least the government is... they love to hog the market and the profits


----------



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Or QC... lol strictly speaking of booze accessibility... I just found out sadly, that we obviously can't get everclear here nor any other type of pure alcohol... for making extracts or ports etc... but I did find the alcool 94 on the SAQ website so that looks up for me... I'll have to call ahead before I make a trip to get me some of that... sucks that we are such tight asses with alcohol or at least the government is... they love to hog the market and the profits


 
At least your government never banned the outright sale and manufacture of alcoholic beverages......


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 9, 2014)

JohnT said:


> At least your government never banned the outright sale and manufacture of alcoholic beverages......



Nope and probably never would - they love money too much...


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 9, 2014)

...and standing upright in that warm locked cabinet too


----------



## plowboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep, anything for a buck. Alberta is the only province that sells everclear and you can buy it in corner stores and gas stations. I guess that's one of the many good things that goes along with having a blue province for 20+ years.


----------



## jsiddall (Jan 9, 2014)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> ...and standing upright in that warm locked cabinet too



Yeah, I noticed that too, but I'll let that one go. They are trying to sell them after all! Also, I think only the front one is upright, the ones behind are on their side so just make sure you take the one from behind (assuming it isn't a sauna inside!)

Jeff


----------



## Floandgary (Jan 9, 2014)

And yet I'll bet they sell some of that!!!


----------



## jsiddall (Jan 9, 2014)

Sadly yes.

I told the guy at customer service about it and he sounded concerned and then asked "so what should it be?" Sigh.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 9, 2014)

jsiddall said:


> Sadly yes.
> 
> I told the guy at customer service about it and he sounded concerned and then asked "so what should it be?" Sigh.



Amateurs! Geez, he's only off a good storing temp by about 20 degrees F.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 9, 2014)

W.W.D.C.D. What would Don Cherry do?


----------

